# Bye, Harley!



## EvieSkye (Jan 18, 2010)

Harley was my black and white moggie. He died before we got Smudge and Skye. But we didn't see him dead. He left us wondering. but I bet he knew we'd be too sad if we saw him dead, so I guess... he went off to die. Here he is! http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2437/426 ... d7d463.jpg I have nicer pics of him but not on the computer. 
RIP. <3


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Harley looks like he was a very sweet kitty. His little tucked in paws are adorable. atback


----------



## EvieSkye (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah! He was such a sweet kitten too. He loved our dog!


----------

